# 1970 gto rear quarter panel questions



## ace wild (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a 70's lemans that I am making into a gto. On the original rear quarter panel there was a tab. I put on new rear quarter panels and they did not come with a tab, is the tab needed or is it obsolete?


----------

